# 1951 Schwinn Ace arnold schwinn ...really



## Tin machine (Nov 6, 2013)

no gender bender here ...lol old schwinn is next to godliness , don't get one cause you will be hooked on them shortly there after ...your wallet won't like the price on the parts , but you will love the bike


----------



## tailhole (Nov 6, 2013)

*love it!*

Nice bike.  I've been looking for an ACE badge for a straight bar project.  Post a pic when you get that baby on the road!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 6, 2013)

That paint color is great! I'm looking forward to seeing it on the road as well.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 7, 2013)

*thanks !!!*

thanks !!! putting these old bikes back on the road is just fun for me !!


----------

